# Do you answer calls from private number on your mobile?



## MandaC (11 Jul 2008)

I notice an increase in the number of calls from private numbers on my mobile.

What I have taken to doing is not taking calls from private numbers and they can leave me a message if they want me to return calls.  This morning I have missed (not answered) 4 such calls with no messages left.

Usually it is someone from my Bank, mobile phone company, car insurance company trying to sell me something.

Just wondering how other people handle.


----------



## loll (11 Jul 2008)

I do the very same as you if it is important they will leave a  message and more times than not they dont!!!!, and i agree when i do answer them it is usually someone trying to sell something!!! i have also removed my moblie number from directory enquiries.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jul 2008)

I'll always answer - sheer curiosity gets the better of me.

In my case, usually these are either wrong numbers or genuine calls from friends/associates who are maybe calling from a different phone.

If and when it becomes apparent that someone is selling me something - whether I've unwittingly agreed to be contacted or not - I just interrupt them, tell them I'm at work and it's not convenient and basically hang up.


----------



## Guest117 (11 Jul 2008)

I answer sometimes and not sometimes. have lot of friends and relatives overseas who often come up as private callers.

When I get sales calls - I do like Caveat and just hang up immediately saying " thanks mate but I have one of those already " or similar


----------



## rmelly (11 Jul 2008)

Unfortunately half my colleagues or cutomers/partners appear as private number so I'll answer if within (or close enough to) business hours.


----------



## shnaek (11 Jul 2008)

I do the same as the OP, and generally don't answer them as usually it's someone looking for something.


----------



## z105 (11 Jul 2008)

> i have also removed my moblie number from directory enquiries.



This is the reason why my number shows as Private, because I'm ex directory. 


> they can leave me a message if they want me to return calls



Does it not cost you money every time to check the messages that are left ?


----------



## MandaC (11 Jul 2008)

I don't have my mobile number on directory enquiries but  I think my mobile number still shows up when I ring other people's phones.  Is this correct?


----------



## gipimann (11 Jul 2008)

You can set your mobile to display your number even if you're not in a phone directory.

Landlines don't display numbers if they're ex-directory.


----------



## MandaC (11 Jul 2008)

gipimann said:


> You can set your mobile to display your number even if you're not in a phone directory.
> 
> Landlines don't display numbers if they're ex-directory.



Yeah thats what I thought.  I think this is done through phone settings.

Anyway thanks, just curious to see what other people do. Out of the four calls this morning, not one left a message, which is leading me to believe it is a sales call.  Most of my friends do not call from private numbers so 9 times out of 10, it is someone I dont know calling from private number.


----------



## Guest117 (11 Jul 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Does it not cost you money every time to check the messages that are left ?


 
I can't say for Meteor O2 or 3 --- but with vodafone collecting messages is free


----------



## MandaC (11 Jul 2008)

I think you are charged for dialling 171 and checking messages on 02.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Jul 2008)

When I make a phone call from my office it shows up as a private call ( my direct line so I don't want people ringing me on that number as I'm often with clients) and I'd say it's only about 50% of people who answer. I know cause I then try to ring on the second ( main phone number) line and they answer!


----------



## g1g (11 Jul 2008)

if someone you know has a private number, they can simply put 142 before they dial your number and then their number will show up i.e. when dialing 01 1234567 just dial 14201 1234567. Also, if your number always shows up, you can dial 141 before the number for it to come up as private.


----------



## denise1234 (12 Jul 2008)

g1g said:


> if someone you know has a private number, they can simply put 142 before they dial your number and then their number will show up i.e. when dialing 01 1234567 just dial 14201 1234567. Also, if your number always shows up, you can dial 141 before the number for it to come up as private.


 
just tried that and came up as 'number not in use' on my phone?


----------



## sandrat (12 Jul 2008)

think it only works when calling from a landline


----------



## MandaC (12 Jul 2008)

On your mobile if you do display your number and you dial 
#31# and then the number to dial, it does actually hide your number.


----------



## gebbel (12 Jul 2008)

MandaC said:


> I notice an increase in the number of calls from private numbers on my mobile.
> 
> What I have taken to doing is not taking calls from private numbers and they can leave me a message if they want me to return calls.  This morning I have missed (not answered) 4 such calls with no messages left.
> 
> ...



That's exactly how I deal with them. No number displayed = hidden agenda in my opinion.


----------



## sam h (12 Jul 2008)

I take the call, if it's not someone I want to speak to, I say "thanks, but no thanks".  It's quicker & cheaper than checking messages and calling back!

The one's I'm really supicious of are the "number unknown"....


----------



## truthseeker (12 Jul 2008)

I never answer Private Number or Number Unknown. If its important they will leave a message.


----------



## Armada (13 Jul 2008)

Hi, 

I have had the Gardai call me a few times on my mobile in the last few weeks (during the night/early morning) and they always ring from a "private" number. I used to be wary answering calls showing private but from now on I always will. Calling back is not a great option in some cases as you don't always get the person you are looking for instantly.

I have had burgularies in my business premises and the last call was from Gardai -who had actually managed to trap the guy inside.

He still managed to escape though


----------



## Complainer (13 Jul 2008)

Armada said:


> I have had the Gardai call me a few times on my mobile in the last few weeks (during the night/early morning) and they always ring from a "private" number.


Not always. I've had calls from some of the Dublin stations (Terenure, Rathmines) with caller id showing one of the station numbers.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (19 Jul 2008)

I don't answer the house phone unless I recognise the number/name on the caller display. I tend not to answer my mobile if it's showing a private number but it depends on my mood mostly. I show my mobile number if I call someone but not the house phone, cept to a couple of people I know who won't answer a "private" call!


----------



## DavyJones (19 Jul 2008)

I am surprised to read that most people don't answer private numbers, I rarely look at my phone before I answer it.  A lot of calls to me come from offices that go through inhouse networks and i think these are mostly come up as "private no". Whats the harm in answering the phone? whats the worse that could happen? Have we all gone mad with parnoia? and finally what did we do in the days before caller i.d on land lines?


----------



## S.L.F (19 Jul 2008)

AFAIK the Gardai when calling from the station use the number comes up but when they are calling from mobiles the number doesn't come up.

When at home the only time I answer a private number is by arrangement (ie some one calls me on the mobile then to save money I'll tell them to call me at home).

Personally I think anybody who hides their number has something to hide and I never totally trust them


----------



## MandaC (19 Jul 2008)

I don't think its paranoia.  In my case,  and it seems a few people are finding it similar, it's usually someone trying to sell you something you don't want - GAP insurance from the car, pension or policy from the Bank, mobile phone provider, etc.

When they dont leave a message, it is more than likely a sales call from a call centre.   When I was in Australia in January, someone kept calling my phone at night down there(day here) and waking me up and not leaving a message.  Obviously, no numbers came up at all, everything was coming in as call,  so me thinking something was wrong at home started calling all the family.  It hapened 3 nights on the trot.  I answered on the third time because I was awake waiting at this stage only to find it SKY tv trying to sell me a package.  Most annoying.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (19 Jul 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Whats the harm in answering the phone? whats the worse that could happen? Have we all gone mad with parnoia? and finally what did we do in the days before caller i.d on land lines?


 
The only calls I will ALWAYS answer are any that come up from whoever is taking care of my children while I am away from them, ie their school. In meetings I keep my phone on silent and where I can see it for this reason. Everyone who knows me (well) knows my phone is usually off at the weekend and evenings unless I'm working.

I hide my home number because I don't want cold calls. I only have that phone so I can get the internet.

As far as I'm concerned my phone is there for my convenience, if I didn't have children, I would have got rid of the mobile once the novelty of being totally reachable had worn off .


----------

